# What would you do price wise



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

28 inch silverbacks for 620 skinny wides or 29.5 laws for 743 skinny wides are the laws worth the extra cash? What would you do if you were me??


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I found that my 28" backs were smaller than 28" by a bit. That being said I wouldn't ever recommend anyone to spend even $1 with those other guys. 

For comparison my 28" backs are smaller than 27" MSTs granted my backs are pretty worn and I do run pretty low air pressure in them.

When I replace them I'll be going with 30 backs, which do run true to size. If you can clear 29.5's 30 backs should work too imo. If both tires are exactly true to size that is 1/4" difference in size.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

29.5s do better in bottomless mud, and ride a lot smoother than the 28 backs. also weigh about the same. Id go with 29.5s.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would read the backs vs laws thread..... and please search before posting new threads!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...s-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html


----------

